# SolenTTeers Sunday lunch 11th Feb be there or be square



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have booked the Lord John Barlycorn for sunday the 11th at 1300, thier is standrd sunday menu plus the resturant menu which i can get a copy of. If Dean is willing we can go and get a decent photo of ALL the regions members cars for a decent write up in the mag or at least on here.

They have agreed to section off the whole area where we ate last night for those who attended.

Names please - - - -

1. Rob and Jeanette


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Us as well


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard this is how it works

Names please - - - -

1. Rob and Jeanette
2. Richard and Julie


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

1. Rob and Jeanette
2. Richard and Julie
3. Dean and Possibly Emily


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I get it, like this ?

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Richard this is how it works
> 
> Names please - - - -
> 
> ...


I would RTFM but there aint no bloody instructions. Muppet :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm in too:

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily
4. Guy and Michelle

Mahna Mahna! 



 (FANTASTIC STUFF  )


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A man of your calibre should have realised it's pretty striaght forward

Those who agree - -

1. Robokn


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too

1. Robokn


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and isnt it

SolenTTeers ? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> and isnt it
> 
> SolenTTeers ? :?


Yes!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

sorry but it was edited as soon as my errors were put up by a senior member[/img]


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately we are not able to attend, a shame as my wife wanted to take her TT as well!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

surftt said:


> Unfortunately we are not able to attend, a shame as my wife wanted to take her TT as well!


Thats a shame Steve. Hope you can make the next one.

This date should be OK for Andrea and I although we will probably bring the junior Jogs (Max and Harry) too.

Thanks for getting this rolling so soon Rob - good effor that man.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sue and me will be there. Hope it doesn't rain----don't like getting the rims wet!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Feel a bit left out now


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Feel a bit left out now


But we all want to see the S3 in daylight before have to ignore you :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Feel a bit left out now


Why??? I assumed that you were intending to come...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy has wiTThdrawal symptoms :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Neil & Luke (to keep Jog's two company).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I get it, like this ?
> 
> 1. Rob and Jeanette
> 2. Richard and Julie
> 3. Dean and Possibly Emily


4. John and Helen

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Neil & Luke (to keep Jog's two company).


Rover drivers are NOT invited, so sod off Neil


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think that was clear enough Richard !

Hope there are no A2 s either or S3 s :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Neil & Luke (to keep Jog's two company).
> ...


OK. Sorry.

Have a nice time you sad bunch of TT anoraks!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Hope there are no A2 s either or S3 s :roll:


Ahem! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Caught ya ! :lol:

I am sure owners of such distinctive marques as Audi are welcome :lol:

<specially feckin super S3s>


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

joy!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> joy!


Is Joy your pet name for John? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Liquid lunch Richard?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Combination of the cold weather and the lack of thermal insulation up top methinks! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Awe Neil you know you are welcome, so long as you park the Rover over the road.....

And we would hate to deprive young Luke of seeing some decent motors :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Stuff ya. Not coming now.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

We're in too:

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin)


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd like to join in as well but haven't a clue how to add my name to the list.
Sorry about last wed but my employer has a nasty habit of sending me to Brighton on wed afternoons and what with Beavers & cubs (don't ask) Wed nights become a wash out for me but Sunday lunch should be a doddle (famous last words)
Billp


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin)
6. Bill and Lorraine?
7. John and Helen


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Stuff ya. Not coming now.


Now now, calm down old chap, plenty of room at the meet !


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here you go Bill p

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin) 
6. Bill and Mrs Bill ? 
7. John and Helen
8. Bill P and ??


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jog said:


> This date should be OK for Andrea and I although we will probably bring the junior Jogs (Max and Harry) too.
> 
> Thanks for getting this rolling so soon Rob - good effor that man.


1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin) 
6. Bill and Mrs Bill ? 
7. John and Helen
8. Mark, Andrea, Max and Harry


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

robokn said:


> Here you go Bill p
> 
> 1. Rob and Jeanette
> 2. Richard and Julie
> ...


Pay attention Robert :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Here you go Bill p

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin) 
6. Bill and Lorraine? 
7. John and Helen 
8. Bill P and ??

Bill P and ?? = Bill & Lorraine

Thanks chaps but I can only manage the once ( Once a king always a King but once a (K)night is enough!
BillP


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll be there

Andy + 1 (maybe) I'll let you know how i get on :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff ya. Not coming now.
> ...


I'd rather shove wasps up my r's on principal now!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Excellent - that should make a most interesting cabaret item.

I will require front row seats please and an air horn with which to express encouragement


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Gents think of the children

mentally scarred for life

man, bare arse and a whole lot of angry wasps, not good viewing


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Is this Audi260BHP aka Neil?

sorry been away for a year


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


How did you guess?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Latest list

Here you go Bill p

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. Richard and Julie 
3. Dean and Possibly Emily 
4. Guy and Michelle 
5. Mervyn & Natalie (Promise to bring the TT this time! not its cousin) 
6. Bill and Lorraine? 
7. John and Helen
8. Mark, Andrea, Max and Harry
9. Andy + 1 maybe

Getting there People is there a way of finding out who is in this region?????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er... I'm in this area


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

You could start a thread in both the mkI & II forum's calling all southerner's wussies! You'd find out who lives in the south at least.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Did you miss me fella? Ah, at least some f**ker does!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy is lonely now he is TT-less , like you in a way Neil but you deserve it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here is a nice new badge for your motor mate!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Neil


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

thats such a shame, just seen this thread....sundays i play football 

but roll on the summer when it finishes then meets 

i still got to wait another 4 weeks till i get my licence back too


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My PM worked then and what time is the football as this is in the afternoon and were you speeding young man


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

football goes on to half 12, so will be tight for time you see....near the end of a 6 mth ban 12 points acumulated in 3 year period 

can wait to get back in the TT...just got some Rs4 9 spokes today to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm only 20 to 30 minutes from the SJB
BillP


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would have loved to come, but unfortunately I'm in London all day Sunday :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

118 said:


> I would have loved to come, but unfortunately I'm in London all day Sunday :roll:


Ian
Keep an eye on the events board. We will be doing other meets.
Mark


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I need a final list as i need to tell the pub how many are coming so the list will close on thursday


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

robokn said:


> I need a final list as i need to tell the pub how many are coming so the list will close on thursday


Rob
Sorry mate, Andrea now needs to work at a Wedding Fair on Sunday so we cant make the meal. We will however get to the pub later on to join the cruise and photos.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok mark hadn't planned on a cruise just maybe some photos


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

He does like a cruise does Mark - I'm saying no more than that!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Only when he's at the front though :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

3.2 not often then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Will just be myself on Sunday, Emily has some ironing and cleaning to do of mine.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Will just be myself on Sunday, Emily has some ironing and cleaning to do of mine.


Make sure she cleans your car first :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Right people list will close tomorrow at 12 oclock


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rob, might be worth editing the thread title to inc date etc?


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Sue and me will be there.......if the snow is not too deep.


----------



## tteacher (Dec 30, 2004)

Me too :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you please cut and paste your names and add accordinly so i have a definitive list

thanks

rob


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I would love to start coming to meets but am not around on sundays due to uni commitments, thanks for the invite PM though


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The list has now been submitted for 20 people see you alll at 1300


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

tteacher said:


> Me too :wink:


Helen you are already included ! :-*


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Guys/Gals,

I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow I'm afraid :x Bloody man flu has the better of me. Rob, I'll try and get the CD to you during the week sometime!

Sorry


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am stuffed, good food, suspect food service though :?

Congratulations to Rob in succeeding Mark, thanks to Mark for the effort he has put in over the past 3 years.

Here are the pics:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am stuffed, good food, suspect food service though :?
> 
> Congratulations to Rob in succeeding Mark, thanks to Mark for the effort he has put in over the past 3 years.
> 
> Here are the pics:


Cheers Richard

Good luck Rob


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers guys good company and good food as always 8)

only half an S3 tho  :roll: :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a nice afternnon despite the weather threating to pee down, thanks to mark for all his hard work over the last few years.

Next meet will be a mid week affair Cafe Tusk in Fareham indian all you can eat buffet


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Cheers guys good company and good food as always 8)
> 
> only half an S3 tho  :roll: :wink:


Sorry Andy, blame the jealous woman photographer :roll:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for a great outing. Look forward to the next one. Cheers BillP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice meet up, look forward to the next time that we stand in a force 9 gale in a disused aerodrome in the middle of nowhere :lol:

Lovely Sunday lunch - congrats Rob and many thanks Mark for all the hard work you have put in over tha past 3 years as regional rep.

Suppose the SolenTTeers will now become the CusTTomeers :?

Thats fien , but I am NOT painting mine like a Hoover :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Good to meet all again. Looking forward to the curry!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Techno said:


> Good to meet all again. Looking forward to the curry!!!


Nice photo mate


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't think i'll bother anymore - clearly ostracized :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Don't think i'll bother anymore - clearly ostracized :?


Nah, you're "special" see :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Nah, you're "special" see :wink:


So my therapist tells me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Don't think i'll bother anymore - clearly ostracized :?


What???? You leaving us???????










Julie promises to take a really nice photo of your S3 next time.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well i guess so guys. I am very proud of my car as i was of my TT but we are all car enthusiasts - mainly performance Audi's.

I am well aware this is a TT forum but thought this was more of a community and people would like to see other performance models as well so didn't expect my pride and joy to be cut out of every photo (happened at the last meet too) - sad i know but hey! :?


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Just a thought for the summer. Gurston Down hill climb (nr salisbury ) can be a good day out (quite cheap)!! Sometimes see TTs


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Techno said:


> Just a thought for the summer. Gurston Down hill climb (nr salisbury ) can be a good day out (quite cheap)!! Sometimes see TTs


Cool


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That looks like fun maybe a meet on the day see whos the fastest / slowest


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Well i guess so guys. I am very proud of my car as i was of my TT but we are all car enthusiasts - mainly performance Audi's.
> 
> I am well aware this is a TT forum but thought this was more of a community and people would like to see other performance models as well so didn't expect my pride and joy to be cut out of every photo (happened at the last meet too) - sad i know but hey! :?


 :lol: A good time had by all then!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Well i guess so guys. I am very proud of my car as i was of my TT but we are all car enthusiasts - mainly performance Audi's.
> ...


Yep, you weren't there loser :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Good job really. Probably would have been in the same boat as digi! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nah mate we like Andy


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, ROTFLMAO ..........not! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Nah mate we like Andy


And Andy has a great sense of humour unlike some who can give it but not take it... :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Did somebody just say something or was it just an internet fart?


----------

